# HDTV in Norfolk, VA area



## halmil9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Can anyone give me an estimate as to when local channels (CBS, NBC, ABC, Fox etc0 will be aired by Directv in HD?
I have heard all kinds of times, like June or July etc. Dish has already started airing since May 1, 2008. I am getting rather p.o'd at Directv for not being able to give out any info.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

There has been no announced date released by DIRECTV yet. I do know it will not be until at least D11 is turned on. But that should not be very far away.


----------



## halmil9 (Apr 30, 2008)

ok, When is the new sat estimated to be up and running?


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

halmil9 said:


> Can anyone give me an estimate as to when local channels will be aired by Directv in HD?


Is there any reason that you wouldn't just put up an antenna and receive the stations yourself?


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

halmil9 said:


> ok, When is the new sat estimated to be up and running?


Either August/September


----------



## halmil9 (Apr 30, 2008)

It is now Sept 25, 2008 and still no word when the local HD channels for Norfolk, Va area will be available. Does anyone have any idea as to the date this will start?


----------



## cdrlawn (Sep 21, 2008)

halmil9 said:


> It is now Sept 25, 2008 and still no word when the local HD channels for Norfolk, Va area will be available. Does anyone have any idea as to the date this will start?


October 2008

October: Boise, Idaho; Charleston, S.C.; Colorado Springs-Pueblo, Colo.; Columbia-Jefferson City, Mo.; Davenport, Iowa-Rock Island, Ill., Moline, Ill.; Dayton, Ohio; Evansville, Ind.; Harlingen-Brownsville, Texas; Norfolk-Newport News, Va.; Savannah, Ga.; Springfield-Holyoke, Mass.


----------



## cdrlawn (Sep 21, 2008)

Bangor ME Dec 08
Beaumont-Port Arthur TX Dec 08
Boise ID Nov 08
Butte-Bozeman MT Dec 08
Charleston SC Oct 08
Colorado Springs-Pueblo CO Oct 08
Columbia-Jefferson City MO Oct 08
Davenport IA-Rock Island IL-Moline IL Oct 08
Dayton OH Oct 08
Des Moines-Ames IA Nov 08
El Paso TX Nov 08
Evansville IN Oct 08
Fort Smith AR Nov 08
Fort Wayne IN Nov 08
Greenville-New Bern-Washington NC Jan 09
Harlingen-Brownsville TX Nov 08
Harrisonburg VA Dec 08
La Crosse-Eau Claire WI Nov 08
Macon GA Nov 08
Norfolk-Newport News VA Oct 08
Palm Springs CA Dec 08
Peoria-Bloomington IL Nov 08
Rockford IL Nov 08
Savannah GA Oct 08
Sioux Falls SD Nov 08
Springfield-Holyoke MA Oct 08
Tallahassee FL Dec 08
Traverse City-Cadillac MI Nov 08


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

Actually, if a reliable source from this site (satelliteracer) is correct, Norfolk, VA should have locals on this coming Wednesday or Thursday.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=140689


----------



## Ice Runner (Sep 30, 2008)

I e-mailed DirecTV and got this reply:



> Thank you for writing us.
> 
> I have checked our resources and found that HD locals in Norfolk-Newport News VA local market is expected to be available by October 1, 2008. For the latest update on your upcoming HD locals, please stay tuned to directv.com/locals.
> 
> ...


----------

